# Westin Ka'anapali Resort Offer



## jtp1947 (Feb 5, 2015)

We own at MOC and received an offer from Starwood for the Ocean Resort Villas on Maui.  The offer is for 5 nights in an Island View studio, $75 resort certificate, and $185 towards an Avis rental car.  No mention of a presentation. Just two of us travelling, we have one year to use it and must book by Feb. 17, 2015.  Total price of $798.  Seems like a good deal and we usually go in the summer due to grandkids school schedule. We are thinking of trying to book this for January or first week of February, 2016 for whale watching.  To all of you Westin owners in Maui, do you think this is possible?  Any downside to this offer?  Thank You.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2015)

A timeshare presentation is not required.  They will offer you something like a $100 gift card, to sign up for one, when you check-in.

Hard to say about the dates - you will have to call and ask - I wouldn't wait.  This resort books solid 8 mos. out.


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 5, 2015)

Starwood owns inventory, but I don't know if they'd have anything for summer 2015 left.  I think you have a pretty good shot at getting January. 

I think for $800, it's worth it.  They are usually very good about extending them, too, though of course I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 5, 2015)

The studios there are very nice, with more of a kitchen than most studios. I recall it has 2 burners (no oven), microwave & 3/4 fridge & freezer. 

You mentioned traveling with grandkids? It could be somewhat crowded with more than 2 adults.

I think it's worth $800.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 5, 2015)

A friend of mine received that same offer and bought it. Sounds like a pretty good deal, subject to availability when you want to travel.

Good luck.


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 5, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> You mentioned traveling with grandkids? It could be somewhat crowded with more than 2 adults.



You can ask if you can "upgrade" the package to the 1BR unit at an additional cost (I seem to recall it was something around $200)


----------



## jtp1947 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies. We would like to travel Jan. or first 10 days of February.  Just the two of us.  Summertime travel is at MOC with the grandchildren.


----------



## capjak (Feb 5, 2015)

jtp1947 said:


> Thank you all for your replies. We would like to travel Jan. or first 10 days of February.  Just the two of us.  Summertime travel is at MOC with the grandchildren.



request North if possible so you get a Balcony and no parking lot view.  Its is a good deal and  you can add days if you want.


----------



## blr666 (Feb 5, 2015)

jtp1947 said:


> We own at MOC and received an offer from Starwood for the Ocean Resort Villas on Maui.  The offer is for 5 nights in an Island View studio, $75 resort certificate, and $185 towards an Avis rental car.  No mention of a presentation. Just two of us travelling, we have one year to use it and must book by Feb. 17, 2015.  Total price of $798.  Seems like a good deal and we usually go in the summer due to grandkids school schedule. We are thinking of trying to book this for January or first week of February, 2016 for whale watching.  To all of you Westin owners in Maui, do you think this is possible?  Any downside to this offer?  Thank You.



We've done this and traveled the first week of January.


----------



## jabak5 (Feb 6, 2015)

It is a great deal, especially when you figure in the resort credit and car credit. MY opinion.  It's a beautiful resort anytime of year.  This is the offer we got, when we got suck in.....so be careful and do your homework.  We are actually happy that we got "sucked in" but it may be different for other folks.  The offer itself is a nice deal and we have had many friends enjoy the similar offer and have been very grateful.... FYI it was several months after our visit that we decided to purchase so it was certainly not impulse.  And Yes we purchased through the developer which is not the best for everyone but for us the extra benefits (starpoints, staroptions) etc provided us with vacations and stays that we would never, ever have done.  Financially the best move, maybe not when you look at dollar and cents. BUT it not always about the dollars.  You can not replace memories! ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow,  sounds liked a great package deal.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 6, 2015)

jabak5 said:


> And Yes we purchased through the developer which is not the best for everyone but for us the extra benefits (starpoints, staroptions) etc provided us with vacations and stays that we would never, ever have done.  Financially the best move, maybe not when you look at dollar and cents. *BUT it not always about the dollars.*  You can not replace memories! ENJOY!!!!!



100% Agree with this, sounds like I wrote it.  I also bought from the developer, even after I "found" TUG and I was fine with my decision. There are some on here who would say buying from the developer is never okay. That's too extreme of a view to me. Someone has to buy from the developer.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2015)

> Yes we purchased through the developer which is not the best for everyone but for us the* extra benefits (starpoints, staroptions) etc.*



Actually, at this resort, you get Staroptions, even when you buy resale..

Converting a resort with a MF of $2,200 - $2,700 into Starpoints is a really poor value.  You could just buy the Starpoints for less.


----------



## jabak5 (Feb 6, 2015)

Staroption was a poor choice of words. I should have said we were given an extra week to be use which would have equaled 148,100 star options.  That coupled with the incentive star points, the star points gained on purchase using SPG Amex card we were able to take a once in a lifetime trip to Europe staying at SPG hotels that we would never be able to afford.  Once in a lifetime was not the trip to Europe but staying at some of the finest hotels.  Financially the right move ..no..but for the memories YES!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 6, 2015)

An extra week worth 148.1K SOs is for a 2Bd LO - not a studio which is the normal offer - a studio is worth 67.1K SOs.

I have stayed in EU at SPG hotels (just got back - stayed 7 nites at Le Meridien Picadilly), and many other SPG hotels (in US and ex-US) using SPs obtained just from AMEX SPG credit card purchases - and still have over 200K SPs

and also have memories w/o forking over massive $$$.

Of course memories are precious - but these memories can be had for a hella lot less that buying from SVO

Yes - someone has to buy from SVO - helps keep the SVO boat afloat… thanks for your contribution


----------



## Ahsndpro (Feb 12, 2015)

We did this offer last year and had a great time.  We were upgraded to a 1br ocean view room.  Presentation was not required but we did it for the free sunset cruise we were offered.  It was low pressure and we said no to buying from the developer.  Ended up buying an Ocean Front resale for a fraction of the cost!  Very happy we took them up on the offer to check them out.


----------



## Boonie (Feb 14, 2015)

How do you increase your chances to get these offer, if you can?  I did did one years ago when Marriott opened Ko'Olina


----------



## gregb (Feb 14, 2015)

Ask a friend to give Starwood your name as a potential customer when they do a "resort Update".  

Greg


----------



## YYJMSP (Feb 15, 2015)

Any owner can "refer" you at any time.  The sales weasels are quite happy to get your particulars and get you in to work you over, I mean offer you a discounted short holiday...


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 18, 2015)

I received another offer to WKORV today. It's sort of ironic since I currently have three existing reservations to the resort. Anyway, out of curiosity I read the terms of this deal and found it quite amusing that they provide $185 toward a rental car but also charge for parking:



> If you elect to park a vehicle(s) on site during your stay, you will be charged $10.00 per day, per vehicle upon check out. Parking fee may be subject to change.



So now I wonder if there's also a resort fee, or taxes, or other fees. I'm not intending on using this but thought others should be aware of the details. Hope this helps.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2015)

When you rent from the resort as a hotel type rental, they charge for taxes, parking, and a resort fee, so they must be treating this the same.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 18, 2015)

My SVO-offer stay (2005 Sheraton Poipu) did not include taxes or resort fees, or requirement to attend sales presentation (but gave $200 in resort credit) and included a free breakfast over looking the ocean.
$585 for 5-nites - including rental car

Photo below my TUG name is view from our room
No wonder I bought WKORVN OF...


----------

